# Can't change email adress?



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Just a question to mods/admins: why can't I change my email adress to [email protected]? At first (last year) I even tried to register with gmail.com on this website but it didn't work so I had to open new email adress at live.com ....

When I try to change email adress it says: "The e-mail address you entered is not allowed to be used." .


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gmail is blocked as its the chosen address for spammers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bago, Gmail addresses can be a source of Spam & are not allowed unless you request Admin to change it & they agree.
Hoggy.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Bago, Gmail addresses can be a source of Spam & are not allowed unless you request Admin to change it & they agree.
> Hoggy.


Do I have to ask admin or mod? How do I contact an Admin?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bago, JOHN-H is the best to contact. If not john will forward to the correct Admin.
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=7067..
Hoggy.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

